# Entscheidungshilfe, Swoop oder Slide?



## HgButtentee (24. April 2015)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun über 20 Jahre, zwischendurch auch mal mit Pausen (Motivationsprobleme), mit Hardtails ohne jegliche Federung unterwegs war, möchte ich mich doch mal an ein Fully wagen.
Seit rund 4 Jahren fahre ich wieder regelmässig MTB und irgendwie ist nun Zeit für etwas neues. 
Ich hätte gerne ein Bike, mit dem es sich komfortabel radeln lässt, mit dem man es aber auch mal so richtig krachen lassen kann. Im Prinzip die nicht existierende eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen ein paar Kilometer mit einem Slide 27,5 8.0 gefahren und fand es schon beeindruckend, wie toll sich das Rad fährt.
Dann habe ich bei Radon das Swoop 175 9.0 entdeckt. Das Rad macht "auf mich" einen sehr stabilen Eindruck, zumal ich auch nicht gerade der Leichteste bin.
Ich schwanke nun zwischen dem Slide 9.0 XM oder HD und auf der anderen Seite dem Swoop 175.
Vom Gewicht her nehmen sich die 3 Räder ja nicht viel.
Aber wie fährt sich das Swoop bergauf im Vergleich zu den Beiden anderen?
Fahre Touren so bis 50 km und bergab kann es mir eigentlich nie schnell genug gehen.


----------



## bik3rid3r (24. April 2015)

Ich meine, dass @BODOPROBST zum Thema Tourentauglichkeit des Swoops mal irgendwo was geschrieben hat.
Bei den beiden Slides würde ich das HD bevorzugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (24. April 2015)

Ich habe nun das HD seit Ende Oktober und ich bin voll begeistert von dem bike, es lässt sich Berg auf toll fahren und Berg ab kann man es richtig fliegen lassen, ich hab nach jeder Ausfahrt ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht, 1500 hm sind mit dem Geschoss keine Probleme


----------



## everywhere.local (24. April 2015)

mehr touren -> slide (geht auch sehr gut bergab, wie man hört)
eher bergab -> swoop


----------



## HgButtentee (25. April 2015)

Hallo,

dann wird es wohl das Slide HD werden.
Vermutlich ist das Swoop für meine Zwecke zu sehr abfahrtsoptimiert.


----------



## jokernthief (28. April 2015)

Ich fahr seit ein paar Wochen auch das HD. Ist wirklich der Knaller... und man muss das Fahrwerk Bergab auch erstmal an die Grenzen bringen... momentan bringt mich das Bike noch an meine. Es giert und lechzt nach mehr... mehr hoch und sehr viel mehr runter! 

Ich denke das HD ist nicht die schlechteste Wahl. Wenn du damit an die Grenzen kommst,  wäre ein Downhiller wohl eh die nächste Überlegung!


----------



## Landser (22. Juni 2015)

Wenns noch interessiert...... Habe das Swoop 7.0 expert.
Gerade wieder ein Wochenende mit zwei Touren mit je über 80Km und 1400Hm hinter mir. Es geht..... Es geht sau gut .... und keiner musste auf mich warten, schon gar net bergab
Mit dem Teil kann man wirklich (fast) alles machen! 
Klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## HgButtentee (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

letztendlich ist es doch ein Swoop 175 9.0 geworden.
Bin absolut begeistert von dem Teil. Und es geht wirklich erstaunlich gut bergauf


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juni 2015)

also ich habe inzwischen das slide x01 und muss sagen es geht richtig gut hoch. deutlich besser als mein specialized enduro expert evo.
bergab ist das fahrwerk vom speci (schon allein durch das  180 mm coil fahrwerk) zwar etwas überlegen, aber das slide geht auch super.

wie auch immer. viel spass mit der gerät, @HgButtentee


----------



## HgButtentee (23. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> wie auch immer. viel spass mit der gerät, @HgButtentee



Vielen Dank. Wünsche dir auch viel Spaß mit deinem Bike.


----------



## Beebob (23. Juni 2015)

Landser schrieb:


> Wenns noch interessiert...... Habe das Swoop 7.0 expert.
> Gerade wieder ein Wochenende mit zwei Touren mit je über 80Km und 1400Hm hinter mir. Es geht..... Es geht sau gut .... und keiner musste auf mich warten, schon gar net bergab
> Mit dem Teil kann man wirklich (fast) alles machen!
> Klare Kaufempfehlung



Wie machen sich die unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen am Expert gegenüber einem normalen swoop - z.B kurven, Wurzeln, Stufen usw.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landser (24. Juni 2015)

Beebob schrieb:


> Wie machen sich die unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen am Expert gegenüber einem normalen swoop - z.B kurven, Wurzeln, Stufen usw.?


Ganz ehrlich? Ich merke keinen großen Unterschied ...hab auch keinen Vergleich zum 26er Swoop. Habe noch ein 26 er jekyll.... Das hat aber ne andere Geo...


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juni 2015)

Beebob schrieb:


> Wie machen sich die unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen am Expert gegenüber einem normalen swoop - z.B kurven, Wurzeln, Stufen usw.?


ich hab beim vergleich von 26 zu 27,5 festgestellt, dass es generell etwas flüssiger rollt (aufgrund des trägheitsmoments). aber im groben gelände konnte ich keinen ausschlaggebenden unterschied feststellen


----------

